# Software > BSD & MacOS X >  IPHONE tips and tricks!

## commando

Ας ξεκινησουμε σαυτο το σημειο ενα τοπικ αφιερωμενο στο αγαπημενο μας τηλεφωνο με ιδεες και προβληματα που μπορει να εχει η ηδη εχει το IPHONE.
Kανοντας την αρχη αφορμη ηταν μια παλιοεφαρμογη ονοματι intelliscreen πολυ bug συνιστω νατην βαλετε με καθε επιφυλαξη.
*SOS λοιπον μετα την εγκατασταση INTELLISCREEN το Iphone δεν μπουταρει στο summerboard.*

Λυση :παμε με winscp στο /System/Library/LaunchDemons/com.apple.SpringBoard.plist
και αν θελουμε το παιρνουμε ενα backup στο Pc μας.Κανουμε edit στο σημειο 

```
<key>DYLD_INSERT_LIBRARIES</key>
      <string>/Library/Frameworks/SummerBoard.framework/SummerBoard.dylib:/Library/Intelliborn/intelliScreen</string>
   </dict>
```

η αν εχετε ελληνικα μαλλον θα εχετε και το mobile enhancer εκει μεσα οποτε τελικα θα μοιαζει ως εξης οταν βγαλετε το στριγκακι του Intelliscreen.


```
<string>/Library/Frameworks/SummerBoard.framework/SummerBoard.dylib:/Library/MobileEnhancer/MobileEnhancer.dylib</string>
```

Ως δια μαγειας θα μπει μεσα στο Summerboard oποτε απεγκαθιστατε και το Intelliscreen.
Αμα παιξει στο μελλον θα σας ενημερωσουμε.

----------


## giorgos92

Ένα απο τα μεγαλύτερα προβλήματα των ανταγωνιστών του iPhone 3G είναι το ξεκλείδωμά του.
Φυσικά μιλάω για το εχμ... γκούχ γκούχ Pwnage Tool 2.01.
Σπέυσατε να το δοκιμάσετε!

----------


## cirrus

@commando μπα πως και το έπαθες εσύ και πήρες iphone?

Άντε τρέξε και το pwnage να βάλεις firmware 2 να γουστάρεις. Ααα ξέχασα δεν έχεις mac να το τρέξεις ε;  :: 

Άντε να πω και εγώ δύο tips για το firmware 2 (προϋπόθεση εγκατεστημένος ssh server και mac of course).

Καταρχάς disable το popup για το call forwarding (σπαστικό).

1. scp [email protected]:"/System/Library/Carrier\ Bundles/Unknown.bundle/carrier.plist" ./
2. open carrier.plist (ανοίγει με Property List Editor)
3. unclick στο ShowCallForwarding και μετά save
4. scp ./carrier.plist [email protected]:"/System/Library/Carrier\ Bundles/Unknown.bundle/"

Το tip είναι παρόμοιο με αυτό που ισχύει για το firmware 1, απλά έχουν αλλάξει οι θέσεις των αρχείων λίγο.

Δεύτερο disable το keyboard autocompletion (σπαστικό αφού δεν παίζουνε greek ακόμη).

1. ssh [email protected]
2. cd /System/Library/TextInput/
3. mv TextInput_en.bundle TextInput_en.old
4. reboot ή respring και όλα πρέπει να είναι οκ

Αυτά για τώρα.
Ικανοποιημένος μέχρι στιγμής από το firmware 2 πάντως.
Τα location based services πέφτουν αρκετά κοντά (screenshot).
Πέρασα και τα απαραίτητα μπας και φτιάξω και κάνα package (apt-get rules).

----------


## commando

δεν το βαλα γιατι τα φορουμ λενε για προβληματα.Εμεις οι κλικανθρωποι προτιμουμε να κανουν οι αλλοι πρωτοι την πατατα.Τι λεμε τωρα το 7.6 itunes δεν επαιζε με τιποτα το bug με το syncserver.Το 7.7 επαιξε με τη μια.γυρισα σε ενα παλιο ghost κ τωρα ουτε το 7.7 παιζει.Η apple σε ολα τα φορουμ το windows support ειρωνικα το γραφει στα παλια της.οπως την θυμαμαι ηταν η χειροτερη.απλα για σερφαρισμα δεν υπαρχει εναλλακτικη. τελος.ουφ επρεπε να εχω πιο μικρα δαχτυλα.

----------


## commando

Το απολυτο οπλο για μετατροπη video σε iphone λεγεται movavi iphone video suite http://movavi.com/tools/iphone-video-suite.html
Εχει την δυνατοτητα να "παιρνει" και τους υποτιτλους απο τα Xvid αρχεια μεχρι τωρα δεν εχω δει αλλο να το κανει αυτο.
Μονο προβλημα οτι κανει 27 ευρω.!
Εdit sorry εκ παραδρομης λαθος,αν ειναι το Vobsub installed δεν υπαρχει θεμα με υποτιτλους γενικα.Αλλα δεν παυει να ειναι για μενα απο τα καλυτερα ακομα.  ::   :: 

Και ενα ωραιο screenshot

----------


## commando

Ευτυχως "εβγαλε"το καλοκαιρι το iphone και με μονο ενα κολλημα απο αναπαντητες δεν ξερω ακριβως τι εφταιξε γιαυτο ισως το κακο σημα της voda το τρελανε
Σημαντικο για μεγιστη αυτονομια σε video το βαζετε σε flight mode.Σωτηριο για το 6ωρο Κυθηρα-Πειραια αυτο,ετσι κι αλλιως η Voda δεν πιανει στο πλοιο!

----------

